# Alum 7/27



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

The morning started out relatively calm. Lake was flat with water temps in the high 70's. Caught first Bass within minutes of putting in by the Marina. (whopper plopper). Nothing to brag about, average size. Hour later caught the pig of a LM by marina on Whopper Plopper. Hour later caught a football size SM on Deep Diving Flicker shad by the dam. By this time Wind had pick up significantly and was producing white caps on the waves. Fished for little bit more then headed back to marina to take it home. By 12:30 lake was packed. I could no longer tell waves by wind or waves by wake. Some truly monster size boats putting in when I pulling out.


----------



## Jeffrey47 (Jul 31, 2018)

Excellent work - 
Dovans


----------

